# How do you run plowing estimates!!



## hometownlawncare (Sep 8, 2003)

how do u give customers prices (estimates) for plowing, and snowblowing walkways/drivways, i have no idea what im doin with plowing and im just starting this year, so if anybody could fill me in on the essentials of this part of the industie, thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> i have no idea what im doin with plowing and im just starting this year


This is not a good sign. If you have no clue of the business, then why start up in it? I'd recommend you subcontract to someone for a season or two to learn the business, then consider branching out on your own.

Take a look through our archives, there's worlds of information here, or try the "Search" function at the top of the page.

Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

If you're going to concentrate on residentials, talk to some other plowers in your area. You can only charge what your market area will bear. Around here its $25.00-$35.00 for an average sized drive. This often includes some sidewalk work too.

Use that search function along with the FAQ section as Pelican recomended. There is a world of information here.

Good luck and welcome to plowsite.
Mark K


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The guys have pretty much covered your questions well,use the search and FAQ page.So look around and enjoy,and welcome to Plowsite :waving:


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome to Plowsite :waving: Just hit the search button at the top of the screen or go to the FAQ page and that will help you out


----------



## hometownlawncare (Sep 8, 2003)

i couldnt find anything in your search to help me, ive done plowing before, just not commercially, just for family and stuff. Im just intrested in how u deliver a price to a customer, how do u judge and create a price, and how do u charge them, per storm? ect....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm not trying to be funny, but if you look through this link and can't find anything to help you, then I doubt anyone here can:

http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/plow_site_FAQ.html

This is from the FAQ posting on the Snowplowing Discussion Forum.

Good luck.


----------

